# Soft sleeve for bicep bites



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyy suggestions? Looking for a sleeve to use before transitioning to the suit. It's hard to tell on the internet what will work and what won't. Thanks!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Why not just use the suit and forget about the soft sleeve

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Contact Fenrir K9 for great bicept sleeves. They have all different level with handles or without. I love them for putting dogs in the pocket!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fenrir-K9-LLC/106874889392951


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> Why not just use the suit and forget about the soft sleeve
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I prefer to use a bicep sleeve before putting a dog on the jacket. It's easier to slip and easier for the dog to carry.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I understand--I just dont slip the jacket or sleeve.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> I understand--I just dont slip the jacket or sleeve.


If you don't mind me asking: If you never slip any equipment to the dog, why ever use a sleeve at all? Wouldn't it just be easier to to start the dog on the suit?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> If you don't mind me asking: If you never slip any equipment to the dog, why ever use a sleeve at all? Wouldn't it just be easier to to start the dog on the suit?


Don't mind....use the suit as much as possible. But sometimes heat, time and certification training calls for a sleeve. Young dogs are taken off hard and allowed to chase the decoy off the field. Might not be what some people like but it serves it's purpose for me.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Ben turn the jacket around,(put it on backwards). the back makes a soft biting surface and normally will puff to make a bite bar.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Tarheel K9 has some.

Charlie Kirchner has some nice ones I think he imports. 

Hortons leather has some, but I have mixed feelings on their products. Some have been great, some have frayed.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Don't mind....use the suit as much as possible. But sometimes heat, time and certification training calls for a sleeve. Young dogs are taken off hard and allowed to chase the decoy off the field. Might not be what some people like but it serves it's purpose for me.


Good Golly Ms Molly, I didn't think anyone did that old school stuff any longer

(except for me, but then I'm old).

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

David

If it works why change?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

> use the suit as much as possible. But sometimes heat, time and certification training calls for a sleeve. Young dogs are taken off hard and allowed to chase the decoy off the field. Might not be what some people like but it serves it's purpose for me.





David Frost said:


> Good Golly Ms Molly, I didn't think anyone did that old school stuff any longer
> 
> (except for me, but then I'm old).
> 
> DFrost


Which part is old school? Training for cert with a sleeve or not putting a suit on in the heat??


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dave 

You are always welcome to Savannah and help us improve our old school ways. My door is always open to good training.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dave
> 
> You are always welcome to Savannah and help us improve our old school ways. My door is always open to good training.



Thanks Will. I am sure I would pick up a few things too!!


----------

